# James Llewellin's off season phase - The road to the Olympia 202 showdown!!



## supercell

So the dust has settled but the violent wind hasn't!! It's been a mad week since the show and taken a good few days to fully sink in what I have accomplished.

My dream ever since turning pro was to stand on the Olympia stage and I'll be honest with you, with standards rising fast and competition becoming fierce, I never thought I would realise it!

I knew the BGP was probably my best shot; no travelling, no time differences, a home crowd and a relaxed and more importantly focused, happy state of mind.

I have realised just how important your psychological wellbeing is when preparing for a show, none more so than the last 9 weeks.

A happy body is a responsive body and this prep was the easiest and most enjoyable of my 7 years of competing by a country mile.

Most of the improvements I made were in the last 6 weeks of my prep, after hooking up with BIG H and Mike and Leica Gelsei. They gave me the belief back again and the hunger and spirit that had been lost since 2008 on that fateful evening in Nottingham.

It enabled me to eat more food, train harder than ever before and feel energised throughout the whole 9 week diet, something that I have never felt when prepping previously. It also meant that my cardio never really went above 45 minutes 5 days a week!

I was that close to throwing the towel in last year with everything that was going on but I'm no quitter and that thought was quickly quashed once the prep got underway.

Add to this that in the middle of my prep I sold my house and moved my life down to Wales, not a particularly restful time at the best of times but I took it in my stride, sticking to the diet and training schedule even though I made multiple trip backwards and forward from Kent to Wales, travelling thousands of miles in the process!

So with all that said its now that the serious work starts. I have no goals for the Olympia except to stand on stage improved from the BGP and I KNOW that I will be, without question.

By the sunday evening show I was down to around 189-190lbs which means I still have nearly a stone (14lbs) of growth left in this class. Now on a frame of 5'5" thats a lot of muscle!!

Not only is myself and my team incredibly excited about this off season and what we can accomplish, the lure of Vegas and the Olympia in itself is the hugest motivator for me.

So when did my prep start? Well it started pretty much on tuesday!! I had one day of eating what I wanted and by the evening I had had enough. I didn't really have any cravings because of the volume I had been eating during my prep. Add to that I had three cheat meals in the last 3 weeks which pretty much satisfied any cravings I did have. Add to that my keeness to make improvements and no time was wasted.

I sat down with Mike and Leica and we set upon divising a training split to really prioritorise my weaker areas, chest and back.

The training split we have devised is over a 7 days period with 5 days training and 2 off days.

Monday CHEST/FRONT DELTS

Tuesday QUADS

Wednesday OFF

Thursday BACK/REAR DELTS

Friday HAMSTRINGS/CALVES

Saturday ARMS/SIDE DELTS

Sunday OFF

I will be performing NO CARDIO in my off season unless I feel it is necessary. I am fortunate that I can stay lean on a lot of food. The only benefit would be cardiovascular fitness (which admittedly is a BIG reason to do some) and also to keep my metabolism and appetite high (which fortunately I have anyway). So this maybe reassessed depending on how my conditioning slips etc. I am also mindful of guest spots that I am booked to do and although being lean for them is something I always do, I dont want them impacting on my growth phase, so you may see me a little rounder at guest spots this year :whistling:

My diet I have devised and is as follows. It is based around my pre contest diet (because I love the food) but obviously there is more of it. It will consist of at least 2 cheat meals a week and between 7-8 meals daily. Calories will sit at around 4300-4500 daily.

Meal 1 60g oats, 40g granola, 20g raisins, 30g cashews, 3 scoops pro pep, 125g yogurt, 1 banana

Meal 2 (snack) 1 pro flapjack, 1 scoop pro peptide

TRAIN

Meal 3 2 scoops pro recover, 1 scoop pro peptide.

Meal 4 200g chicken, 50g rice, veg, 10-15g olive oil, 20g nuts

Meal 5 same as above plus a pro flapjack

Meal 6 250g lean mince, 50g rice

Meal 7 6 whole eggs, 3 slices wholewheat bread

Meal 8 50g oats, 40g granola, 20g raisins, 20g cashews, 3 scoops pro peptide (all mixed together and made with WHOLE milk)

In night at 2-3am 1 scoop pro peptide.

ALL SUPPLEMENTS USED ARE CNP PROFESSIONAL

So that in a nutshell is what I will be eating pretty much day in day out but eggs maybe swapped for salmon, rice maybe swapped for pasta, morning oats maybe swapped for wholewheat bread, mince maybe swapped for ribeye steak and so on but the framework will be pretty much adhered to every day.

Today I sit at a hard and full 206lbs.

Any questions please ask away.

J


----------



## OJay

Good luck in the off season and once again well done for the qualification your hard work paid off

Shall be following this with interest

Ojay


----------



## LittleChris

Congratulations on the result, can only imagine what it felt like for you.

All the best for this offseason, hope you get time to update this log as your posts are always informative and interesting and a valuable insight into the top level mindset.


----------



## RMC...

This will be great to follow sir, thanks for sharing your diet and training, and obviously amazing result to qualify for the big O....


----------



## bigacb

Congrats James. Look forward as always to following your prep into the O!


----------



## ian73

How much do ya spend a week on yer diet please?


----------



## Suprakill4

Looking forward to this mate!! Great post and thanks for sharing the diet I might try this for a while, looks more tolerable than what im doing now. Best of luck James.


----------



## supercell

Thanks guys, I hope to keep the thread updated as much as possible each week.

In answer to a couple of questions, the Olympia is on the 16th and 17th September this year which is a week earlier than normal.

As far as how much I spend on food a week, it depends but for myself and Kelly around £70 to £80, so not as much as many people would imagine. I am obviously very fortunate not have to buy my supplements which would be quite an additional cost every week.

J


----------



## ashers

Subbed. Cant wait for another journal mate. All the best

Harri


----------



## supercell

Steven Scoular said:


> Well done on your placing. You must be very proud.
> 
> I'm one inch shorter than you (5'4"), would love to compete in the 202lbs class one day. Although I fear it is a wild dream, yet it's something to shoot for.
> 
> I will follow this log intently as I feel I will gain a degree of wisdom & more importantly you serve as an inspiration. Wishing you a prosperous journey to the 202 Olympia.
> 
> Could you tell me which date it is? October?


Well I entered my first show at the ripe old age of 30, so I am sure you have plenty of time to realise your goals. Set yourself little attainable goals like winning a local qualifier, taking the overall and then placing at the UK Champs and so on. To have a BIG end goal is fine, as long as you can visualise the steps to get there and attain them. Taking too big a steps can leave you a little disappointed, so keep everything realistic and know your limitations, thats the best bit of advice I can give you right now.

J


----------



## Gazbeast

This i am definately following!!!!!

Where do you train in Aberdare? I am just down the road in caerphilly.


----------



## supercell

kieren1234 said:


> Looking forward to this mate!! Great post and thanks for sharing the diet I might try this for a while, looks more tolerable than what im doing now. Best of luck James.


The diet is very varied and thats what I like about it. It gives me everything I need to grow and leads me into my diet phase very well indeed.

J


----------



## supercell

Gazbeast said:


> This i am definately following!!!!!
> 
> Where do you train in Aberdare? I am just down the road in caerphilly.


I train at the Powerhouse on Aberaman Ind est but also train at Mike Gelsei's gym in Llantrisant. Tomorrow morning infact I am going to Aleks Gym in Caerphilly to train chest!!

J


----------



## supercell

Steven Scoular said:


> Thank you - that's very motivating. The steps you have laid out are indeed something I have envisiged.
> 
> I wanted to know how many hours of sleep to you try to get per night?
> 
> Do you set times on going to sleep and rising each day? What times are these?


Hahaha me and sleep dont really see eye to eye. When I diet I sleep for a max of around 4-5 hours a night and now around 6 hours is plenty. I can function well on little sleep as long as I can rest. Today for instance I had around 90 mins sleep this afternoon. We hit back hard today and it wiped me out!!

J


----------



## Gazbeast

supercell said:


> I train at the Powerhouse on Aberaman Ind est but also train at Mike Gelsei's gym in Llantrisant. Tomorrow morning infact I am going to Aleks Gym in Caerphilly to train chest!!
> 
> J


A few of my mates train there. It's a proper gym with the front doors open to the main road with all the traffic fumes. Puts hair on your chest!


----------



## 44carl44

all the best with it.


----------



## glanzav

how you finding wales mate a fresh start yourself

all the best down at aleks today very hard trainer

i hope to use him to get me ready for the nabba next year


----------



## DB

Best of luck James. Good bumping into you quickly after the show last weekend. See you in Pompy


----------



## danny1871436114701

James you looked amazing at the BGP and now you have your dream of doing MrO, will look forward to what changes you will bring in this time period, in fact I am excited by how you and Flex will look on the day.

How does it feel to hit your goal of qualifying for the Mr O but be so surreal, anyways good luck James and hope you smash it


----------



## supercell

hungrybriton said:


> What are the macro's on that diet plan - doesn't look like a lot of carbs for off-season?


About 450 carbs, 400 protein and 120 fats....Plenty of calories to grow!

J


----------



## supercell

danny187 said:


> James you looked amazing at the BGP and now you have your dream of doing MrO, will look forward to what changes you will bring in this time period, in fact I am excited by how you and Flex will look on the day.
> 
> How does it feel to hit your goal of qualifying for the Mr O but be so surreal, anyways good luck James and hope you smash it


I am over the moon mate as it has always been my goal and ultimate dream to stand on that stage just once!!

J


----------



## supercell

DB said:


> Best of luck James. Good bumping into you quickly after the show last weekend. See you in Pompy


Cheers Baz, always hectic on show days as you know!! yeah I'll be there bro cheering you on!! Hows the prep going, I'll drop in on your journal and find out!!

J


----------



## supercell

glanzav said:


> how you finding wales mate a fresh start yourself
> 
> all the best down at aleks today very hard trainer
> 
> i hope to use him to get me ready for the nabba next year


I love it here to be honest, the pace of life is perfect for me and the people are friendly and i'm always laughing, so thats good!! Best of luck with your prep too!

J


----------



## glanzav

goodman

hope ur looking after my mate dean jones well with his prep and hes coming on well


----------



## XJPX

all the best mate, when are u next in the southern/london area? a brutal training session is a must


----------



## laurie g

James- are you going to be doing deads as part of your off season workouts, maybe heavy bent over rows? the only real weakness you have ( with respect, and IMO so please no offence intended) is back thickness especially lower back?


----------



## chrissy_tee

Will be following does your routine change much between offseason and contest prep rep and excercise wise?


----------



## defdaz

Subscribed! So pleased for you that you got your Mr. O invite James and can't wait to see how this off season and prep for the O pays off... motivation must be at an all time high now? Best of luck.


----------



## Guest

x


----------



## Magic Torch

James I made this thread a 'Sticky' and un stuck the other one! Guess this will be an active thread and we all want to follow your progress to the Big O!!!

All the best!


----------



## supercell

glanzav said:


> goodman
> 
> hope ur looking after my mate dean jones well with his prep and hes coming on well


Yeah Dean is doing just fine mate, he's a cracking fella!

J


----------



## supercell

XJPX said:


> all the best mate, when are u next in the southern/london area? a brutal training session is a must


Thanks Jord, well I'm back for a day on wednesday this week but I'm just wrapping up the end of my dvd but I am sure I will be back again soon. I'm doing a seminar on wednesday evening in SW London with Kerry and Alvin which should be fun!

All the best with your off season too mate.

J


----------



## supercell

laurie g said:


> James- are you going to be doing deads as part of your off season workouts, maybe heavy bent over rows? the only real weakness you have ( with respect, and IMO so please no offence intended) is back thickness especially lower back?


Hey no offence taken mate, I know where my weaknesses lie!! )

Yes deads and bent over rows are two exercises that will be utilised. The lower back/lat thickness was an issue along with chest, and both Mike and I are addressing these areas as we speak.

The only two areas I am happy with are calves, arms and delts.....The rest need work!!

J


----------



## supercell

chrissy_tee said:


> Will be following does your routine change much between offseason and contest prep rep and excercise wise?


Yes we will be utilising more compound movements now that the calories are high and the bodyfat levels are climbing steadily!! ;-)

J


----------



## supercell

defdaz said:


> Subscribed! So pleased for you that you got your Mr. O invite James and can't wait to see how this off season and prep for the O pays off... motivation must be at an all time high now? Best of luck.


Thankyou and yes I am HIGHLY motivated because I know I am going to make good noticeable progress between now and the O.

J


----------



## supercell

romper stomper said:


> Well done James a great achievement and a dream that will be realized in Sept - Best of luck


Thankyou very much

J


----------



## supercell

Magic Torch said:


> James I made this thread a 'Sticky' and un stuck the other one! Guess this will be an active thread and we all want to follow your progress to the Big O!!!
> 
> All the best!


Nice one Jamie, thankyou. See you at the SC show in May!!

J


----------



## supercell

Today I had the pleasure of going over to Alek's gym in Caerphilly, call the Edge Gymnasium. Aleks turned pro a good few years ago and many will know him as Hawk from the Gladiators back in the day when it was good!!!

Its a small hardcore gym with some cracking kit in it and I had a great workout. Although I have met Aleks numerous times I have never really had a good natter with him but it was great chatting with him afterwards and I found him a very humble, down to earth guy with very similar training and dietary philosophies as myself. In the future we will be hooking up for a few training sessions at his gym and also at the Powerhouse in Aberdare.

I took a couple of shots so you could see where I am a week after the show. Condition has slid a lot but I feel big and full at around 17lbs heavier than my stage weight last sunday!

J


----------



## Suprakill4

Looking great in the pics mate, really full looking and condition is still great.


----------



## yannyboy

Looking huge in them photos James.

I spoke to you at the CNP stand at the Grand Prix and you passed on some more priceless info on training, diet and supplements. Always willing to talk to the fans and now starting another journal on UK Muscle. You're a credit to UK Bodybuilding, good luck for the big 'O' James.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

hey J, all the best for this.


----------



## danny1871436114701

supercell said:


> Today I had the pleasure of going over to Alek's gym in Caerphilly, call the Edge Gymnasium. Aleks turned pro a good few years ago and many will know him as Hawk from the Gladiators back in the day when it was good!!!
> 
> Its a small hardcore gym with some cracking kit in it and I had a great workout. Although I have met Aleks numerous times I have never really had a good natter with him but it was great chatting with him afterwards and I found him a very humble, down to earth guy with very similar training and dietary philosophies as myself. In the future we will be hooking up for a few training sessions at his gym and also at the Powerhouse in Aberdare.
> 
> I took a couple of shots so you could see where I am a week after the show. *Condition has slid a lot but I feel big and full at around 17lbs heavier than my stage weight last sunday!*
> 
> J


LMAO condition has slid alot haha, what hope do we have when you think your condition has gone Jokes

Yes mate looking very big, pumped and full, hopefully this will be a very productive off season


----------



## DB

supercell said:


> Cheers Baz, always hectic on show days as you know!! yeah I'll be there bro cheering you on!! Hows the prep going, I'll drop in on your journal and find out!!
> 
> J


Yep everyone wants to chat to u at shows but you're so busy mixed with emotional and physical tiredness it makes it bloody har!

Prep is going really well mate \


----------



## supercell

yannyboy said:


> Looking huge in them photos James.
> 
> I spoke to you at the CNP stand at the Grand Prix and you passed on some more priceless info on training, diet and supplements. Always willing to talk to the fans and now starting another journal on UK Muscle. You're a credit to UK Bodybuilding, good luck for the big 'O' James.


Thankyou, its hard sometimes when you are competing to talk to everyone, especially when you just wanna be chilling and lying down. But its what I do, I love to talk to people, I could chat all day tbh!!

J


----------



## supercell

Incredible Bulk said:


> hey J, all the best for this.


Thanks buddy and all the best for your forthcoming show, Ill be there showing my support!!

J


----------



## supercell

DB said:


> Yep everyone wants to chat to u at shows but you're so busy mixed with emotional and physical tiredness it makes it bloody har!
> 
> Prep is going really well mate \


The South Coast show will be a lot more relaxed for me but not for you! lol We will defo catch up there mate for sure.

J


----------



## Incredible Bulk

supercell said:


> Thanks buddy and all the best for your forthcoming show, Ill be there showing my support!!
> 
> J


thank you J! 

looking forward to your guest spot!


----------



## chrisj22

Ah, The Edge. Cracking gym.

I used to train there in 2003-2004 and built a good relationship with Alex.

Very nice guy, and a bloody lump too.

Best of luck with the Olympia James


----------



## LOCUST

Just seen this, nice one james, ill be following as usual, didnt get to see u at the expo, but was there cheering on sunday night.

i have a question about your diet, it seems very protein heavy and less towards carbs as i would have imagined you would have been using alot more carbs.

Is there a reason for this ?


----------



## Paul1990

congratulations James you looked fantastic and its a great achievement qualifying for the olympia, how come the whole milk in the last meal?


----------



## Steedee

Superb James!

So pleased for you matey. As I have said to you before I remember seeing you at your first finals and you was in the same cat as my mate. I knew then you would go along way in this sport.

So to finally see you get to the Olympia is a massive achievement and as I can imagine a long term dream that has finally come true through dedication, commitment and solid graft.

All the best for the coming months mate!!

Ste


----------



## supercell

chrisj22 said:


> Ah, The Edge. Cracking gym.
> 
> I used to train there in 2003-2004 and built a good relationship with Alex.
> 
> Very nice guy, and a bloody lump too.
> 
> Best of luck with the Olympia James


Yeah he is a lovely guy. I had a good chat with him after training. We have many similar philosophies on taining and bbing

J


----------



## supercell

LOCUST said:


> Just seen this, nice one james, ill be following as usual, didnt get to see u at the expo, but was there cheering on sunday night.
> 
> i have a question about your diet, it seems very protein heavy and less towards carbs as i would have imagined you would have been using alot more carbs.
> 
> Is there a reason for this ?


I wouldn't say 450 carbs was low, its about right for me. I like my fats in the off season. Protein stays the same pretty much on and off season tbh. Too many carbs leave me bloated so I use fats instead.

J


----------



## supercell

Paul1990 said:


> congratulations James you looked fantastic and its a great achievement qualifying for the olympia, how come the whole milk in the last meal?


Thanks buddy! I love whole milk, so much so that I use it for my breakfast too now. I made great gains drinking milk before so Im going old school. Whole milk, whole eggs, steak, bread etc!

J


----------



## supercell

Steedee said:


> Superb James!
> 
> So pleased for you matey. As I have said to you before I remember seeing you at your first finals and you was in the same cat as my mate. I knew then you would go along way in this sport.
> 
> So to finally see you get to the Olympia is a massive achievement and as I can imagine a long term dream that has finally come true through dedication, commitment and solid graft.
> 
> All the best for the coming months mate!!
> 
> Ste


Thanks mate I appreciate your kind words. Yes for me this is it, this is and was my dream and ultimate goal.....where do I go from here? Well, do the O and then consider bowing out on a high. I'll know when the time is right. Dont want to be one of these guys continually chasing an unobtainable dream. I'd rather bow out at then and be happy with what I have accomplished!!

J


----------



## LOCUST

What's your approach going from pre comp to bulking mate ?

Do you gradually increse calories over a couple of weeks of just jump straight in on your off season diet ?

Ive suffered massive rebound after my shows and ended up putting on unessary fat.


----------



## BillC

Just seen you on La muscle tv, training with Deane. Officially famous, you've been on TV!! But one question, what's with the throwing the dumbells? Dropping when knackered I can forgive but deliberate throwing... tsh tsh. :lol:


----------



## supercell

LOCUST said:


> What's your approach going from pre comp to bulking mate ?
> 
> Do you gradually increse calories over a couple of weeks of just jump straight in on your off season diet ?
> 
> Ive suffered massive rebound after my shows and ended up putting on unessary fat.


Well there are many ways of avoiding the rebound but in many cases its easier said than done. It was pretty strange but although I was eating a lot of food right up until the end of my diet I still rebounded heavily over the 14 days since the show. Its only been in the last two days that things have settled and some of the water has come out.

Normally I will taper down the fat burners and the vitamin c and drink a lot of fluid in the days after the show. I normally have a day of eating what I like but then the next day I am back on my food but just with more clean calories. This time I went cold turkey on the fat burners and vit c and stuff and probably didn't drink enough fluid and gained around 18lbs in the first 5 days. It stuck there till a few days ago and has now dropped by two to three lbs down to around 14st 7lbs.

Once the rebound starts to dicipate I can start to add a little more of what I fancy again, so I'll have two to three cheats a week.

My rules of thumb would be as follows.

1. Eat what you want for a day till you are sick of junk

2. Taper down any fat burners and thyroid stimulants

3. Taper down your vit c slowly from the 8-10g prior to the show

4. Drink plenty of water (5-6l +)

5. Start by increasing the calories with fat and then slowly over the week add back in your carbs

6. Do 30 mins of cardio every morning for around 7-10 days to help get rid of the water

7. Try to steer away from simple carbs except around training (insulin respons means fat and water rebound quickly)

Hope this helps mate

J


----------



## Steedee

Would be very sad to see you retire bud but as you say always good to bow out on the top.

Really looking forward to the O this year. Be grea to see you on the big stage mate. Simply awesome.


----------



## supercell

BillC said:


> Just seen you on La muscle tv, training with Deane. Officially famous, you've been on TV!! But one question, what's with the throwing the dumbells? Dropping when knackered I can forgive but deliberate throwing... tsh tsh. :lol:


Did I really? Shame on me. May have been something to do with our workout lasting 4 hours and me being a little 'tetchy' lol

J


----------



## supercell

Steedee said:


> Would be very sad to see you retire bud but as you say always good to bow out on the top.
> 
> Really looking forward to the O this year. Be grea to see you on the big stage mate. Simply awesome.


All the time I am improving I will continue but I will know when the time is right.

Thankyou mate.

J


----------



## Big GJ

HI James I saw in this months FLEX you were moving to SOuth Wales, and was wondering were you would be based as would great to meet you and discuss training as I plan to compete for this time this year and your opinion & knowledge would be most appreciated


----------



## miggs

Hi James great read up in flex this month, wishing u all the best mate ur a legend.


----------



## LOCUST

supercell said:


> Well there are many ways of avoiding the rebound but in many cases its easier said than done. It was pretty strange but although I was eating a lot of food right up until the end of my diet I still rebounded heavily over the 14 days since the show. Its only been in the last two days that things have settled and some of the water has come out.
> 
> Normally I will taper down the fat burners and the vitamin c and drink a lot of fluid in the days after the show. I normally have a day of eating what I like but then the next day I am back on my food but just with more clean calories. This time I went cold turkey on the fat burners and vit c and stuff and probably didn't drink enough fluid and gained around 18lbs in the first 5 days. It stuck there till a few days ago and has now dropped by two to three lbs down to around 14st 7lbs.
> 
> Once the rebound starts to dicipate I can start to add a little more of what I fancy again, so I'll have two to three cheats a week.
> 
> My rules of thumb would be as follows.
> 
> 1. Eat what you want for a day till you are sick of junk
> 
> 2. Taper down any fat burners and thyroid stimulants
> 
> 3. Taper down your vit c slowly from the 8-10g prior to the show
> 
> 4. Drink plenty of water (5-6l +)
> 
> 5. Start by increasing the calories with fat and then slowly over the week add back in your carbs
> 
> 6. Do 30 mins of cardio every morning for around 7-10 days to help get rid of the water
> 
> 7. Try to steer away from simple carbs except around training (insulin respons means fat and water rebound quickly)
> 
> Hope this helps mate
> 
> J


James thanks for the reply it helps immensely.


----------



## supercell

Big GJ said:


> HI James I saw in this months FLEX you were moving to SOuth Wales, and was wondering were you would be based as would great to meet you and discuss training as I plan to compete for this time this year and your opinion & knowledge would be most appreciated


I have indeed, Im based in Aberdare, around 20 miles north of Cardiff in the Valleys. I train out of the Powerhouse Gym there. I see clients in Bristol about once a month at Tom Blackmans, Ministry of Fitness so I'm back there again on the 9th which is next saturday if you want to come down. I'll be free from around 12 midday. PM me for costs and stuff.

J


----------



## supercell

miggs said:


> Hi James great read up in flex this month, wishing u all the best mate ur a legend.


Thankyou for your kind words mate, much appreciated

J


----------



## Rotsocks

Great having another one of your journals to follow and congratulations on achieving your goal of competing at the Olympia.

Really enjoy these and appreciate you sharing your training/dieting philosophies with everybody


----------



## supercell

UPDATE

Weight this morning is 14st 7.5lbs so a drop of around 2.5lbs in the last few days even though I have had a cheat meal a day as well as my normal food. Metabolism is extremely healthy right now, pretty much the same as it was from November thru till Jan. It means I really am trying to ram in the calories to maintain my bodyweight. If anything I now look leaner than a week or so a go but most of that is due to the water settling down and leaving my body.

Training has been hard and intense. I travelled up to Manchester on sunday morning to see a few clients and stay with my friend Gavin who I am helping for the BP expo qualifier. I had a great time up there and trained with Gav on monday (chest and front delts) and then I trained quads yesterday morning at around 8.30am before I left to come back to Wales. Both chest and quads are sore. Today is a day off so I had a leisurely breakfast and cut my hair (well clippered) and will have a fairly quiet day. I have a few diets to do and a couple of dvd's to send off so I will do those and then go do the food shopping and then probably some clothes shopping (as if I haven't already got enough training gear)

Tonight I am off to see Mike with Kelly who is training legs with Leica, so I'll go along for some moral support and to snigger whilst she suffers at the hands of Leica!!! Tomorrow I'll see Mike at Empower Performance and train back and rear delts with him then friday it will be hams and calves and then saturday it will be arms and side delts with sunday off.

So right now all is ticking along nicely and with just 4 weeks to go to my first guest spot, Im in a good place.

J


----------



## Paulieb

Will be following this one, hope you smash it James! good luck to you mate


----------



## switch

Nice work James, only problem is makes me want to get much more serious !


----------



## Guest

x


----------



## bigacb

James where do you usually train when you come up to Manchester?


----------



## ashers

cant wait to see you at Portsmouth James


----------



## supercell

Paulieb said:


> Will be following this one, hope you smash it James! good luck to you mate


Thankyou, I hope so too!!

J


----------



## supercell

switch said:


> Nice work James, only problem is makes me want to get much more serious !


Thats not such a bad problem to have mate!!

J


----------



## supercell

romper stomper said:


> Interesting statement - you are improving all the time are you not ?? hopefully after standing on stage at the Olympia on equal terms with the worlds elite bodybuilders it may give you such a rush you would want to do it again ?? and continue - but can fully understand the stresses and strains this sport puts on competitors- how did Albert beckels last so long competing ??


Indeed what you say is correct. I will leave any decision until after Vegas for now its all about making improvements if I can and being the very best I can be on that given day!

J


----------



## supercell

I normally train at Paul and John's Evolution Gym in Rochdale and occassionally I train at Kerrys Better Bodies gym in Denton.

J


----------



## supercell

ashers said:


> cant wait to see you at Portsmouth James


Thanks buddy, come over to the CNP stand and intro yourself to me mate

J


----------



## lockstock

supercell said:


> Thanks buddy, come over to the CNP stand and intro yourself to me mate
> 
> J


I will too!


----------



## bigacb

supercell said:


> I normally train at Paul and John's Evolution Gym in Rochdale and occassionally I train at Kerrys Better Bodies gym in Denton.
> 
> J


I went up the other week for the Branch Warren seminar and was very impressed with the set up. It's huge and alot of good equipment. Think i'm going to have to go up for a session soon.


----------



## ashers

I will  . All the best.


----------



## supercell

Here I am as of yesterday, 213lbs. Growing nicely. Im now the heaviest and leanest I have ever been so all good!!

J


----------



## OJay

Looking good J what sort of cals you on now?


----------



## supercell

OJay said:


> Looking good J what sort of cals you on now?


To many LOL. About 4000

J


----------



## paul81

supercell said:


> Here I am as of yesterday, 213lbs. Growing nicely. Im now the heaviest and leanest I have ever been so all good!!
> 
> J


that pics just ridiculous, but in a very good way, lol

brilliant job man :thumbup1:


----------



## OJay

supercell said:


> To many LOL. About 4000
> 
> J


Never too many if still that lean and growing  good work!


----------



## chetanbarokar

James, you have not mentioned any AAS/PEDs. Aint you using any of them? Just curious.

Sorry if this question isnt appropriate in some sense.


----------



## bowen86

Serious size.

I bet thats a patio door, inorder for you to get out!


----------



## Dagman72

First of all James congratulations on getting that Olympia place, totally deserve it.

Looking massive in your new pic mate, I know how hard you must train considering what you put us through when we train with you  .

Are you aiming to drop the weight so when the Olympia weigh-in you are 202 or just below or you aiming to come in much lighter?

Great journal as always and look forward to your new DVD.


----------



## Suprakill4

Looking huge mate. Really filled out. I am amazed you grow so well off 4000 cals.


----------



## Heat01

James do you have a rule of thumb in terms of increasing carbs so fuller muscles in the few days leading up to your stage show..??

I know from reading your previous show journal you have had some trial and errors along the way, could you

share any tips to the amateurs on this crucial part of the jigsaw..?

Ian.


----------



## danny1871436114701

chetanbarokar said:


> James, you have not mentioned any AAS/PEDs. Aint you using any of them? Just curious.
> 
> Sorry if this question isnt appropriate in some sense.


IMO there is no need to know what he is on etc, it is a journal of his training and diet so IMO discussion of his PED use is irrevant, it is not as if we can copy his dosages and look the same, it is diet, consistency and hard training


----------



## Suprakill4

danny187 said:


> IMO there is no need to know what he is on etc, it is a journal of his training and diet so IMO discussion of his PED use is irrevant, it is not as if we can copy his dosages and look the same, it is diet, consistency and hard training


Well said.


----------



## yannyboy

danny187 said:


> IMO there is no need to know what he is on etc, it is a journal of his training and diet so IMO discussion of his PED use is irrevant, it is not as if we can copy his dosages and look the same, it is diet, consistency and hard training


Quite agree, although when I met James at the British Grand Prix he told us what he took and the maximum he ever took and it was alot lower than I would have imagined. Just shows yet again there is no substitute for hard training and good diet.


----------



## sceptic13

James, what are your thoughts on the 202 class weight limit being raised?


----------



## Big GJ

Hi James, could you tell me does your gym in Aberdare have pay as you in place as will be visiting family and will need somewhere to train and would love to train at your gym


----------



## AxelF

All gone very quiet from James, any news or updates guys?


----------



## &lt;JAY_JAY&gt;

Think maybe hes stopped the threads not sure.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

James is still with us guys, its just that hes moving house this week, and having to furnish it from scratch etc as well and having to keep up with his prep clients and his PT clients in the gym etc etc etc. And thats BEFORE we even consider his own training. Please bear with him while he moves in, gets internet etc sorted in new house and so on.

He's 9 weeks from Olympia, head is switched on and he's firing on all cylinders now, just a few practical/admin issues just now

Dont worry guys, I'm sure you'll all see him at his very best, very soon


----------



## clarkey

Met up with James in Wales today he's like a road map with 9 weeks to go very vascular!! he says he will be back on Monday as he now has internet access.


----------



## Sureno

Can I still order the DVD bro


----------

